# FISHERSVILLE, va - 9ft Diamond plow



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking for an older 9ft diamond moldboard, 1st Gen after Meyer purchase of Diamond. Has extension springs. Will consider complete unit.
Thanks


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Are you looking to reskin what you have or are you looking for a blade assembly. I just fixed my 40 year old 8 footer. Had some rot toward the bottom. Cut the cancer out, made new plates and welded them in. Blended all smooth and a roller paint job. I have a post on here somewhere. Reskin next summer and some mods as well.


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

TJS said:


> Are you looking to reskin what you have or are you looking for a blade assembly. I just fixed my 40 year old 8 footer. Had some rot toward the bottom. Cut the cancer out, made new plates and welded them in. Blended all smooth and a roller paint job. I have a post on here somewhere. Reskin next summer and some mods as well.


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm looking to go from a 8.5ft to a 9ft mold board. The truck 8.5 is on plows mostly highway ramps and subdivisions, want extra width of 9ft plow


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Would wings be an option for you?


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

Freshwater said:


> Would wings be an option for you?


Not really, I need the coverage or a 9ft since most plowing with this plow is highway use


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

tastebeer said:


> Not really, I need the coverage or a 9ft since most plowing with this plow is highway use





tastebeer said:


> Not really, I need the coverage or a 9ft since most plowing with this plow is highway use


Yup I missed that part, I saw the subdivisions. Wings would get killed on highways for sure. Hope you find one.


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

Freshwater said:


> Yup I missed that part, I saw the subdivisions. Wings would get killed on highways for sure. Hope you find one.


Me too, just missed one in CT 5yrs ago on eBay but $3, kicked myself ever since


----------

